# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء  تهنئة من المغربي للمحمول لكل الأمة الإسلامية بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المبارك

## البوب شريف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تتقدم أسرة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول بخالص التهاني والتبريكات لكل الأمة الإسلامية
بمناسبة حلول شهر الطاعة والرحمة شهر الغفران شهر العتق من النار
شهر الكرم والجود شهر التأخى وصلة الرحم شهر تضاعف الحسانات
شهر القرأن شهر البركة شهر رمضان المبارك   
تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال وأعانكم على الطاعات وأثابكم وايانا خير الجزاء بإذن الله 
وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 
مع تحيات أسرة المغربي للمحمول

----------


## mohamed73

*كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير*

----------


## kojyy

*كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير*

----------


## bouhelal

تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال

----------


## midoghaze

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير

----------


## sasacoll

كل عام والامه الاسلاميه بخير

----------


## محمد السيد

كل عام ونحن جميعا بكل خير

----------


## bigoimad

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير

----------

